# NY/Metro Area Breeders



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Goodmorning,

I wanted to get some feedback from anyone who HAS purchased a puppy from a NY/Metro area breeder. I know there have been some previous posts on this forum and after reading through all of the posts, I am certaily quite overwhelmed. 
Breeders.net lists many breeders and how to contact them etc. but so hard to find out of they are reputable or not and after coming on here and reading peoples posts to stay away from certain ones it is very scary when starting to look for getting a new puppy.
I would love anyone's feedback who has purchased a puppy and had a good experience from a local NY area breeder

Thank you!!
Lauren


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Go to Havanese Club of America, Greater NY Havanese Club, or Delaware Valley Havanese Club for info on reputable breeders in this area.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Lauren, 

Welcome to the Forum. I second what Michele posted, check out the DVHC. For teh NY Hav Club you may have to call someone or email them, I remember doing that but the only breeder they recommended in my area was in CT and had no pups available.

Whatever Breeder you find, make sure to post it here, there may be people in the area that know the breeder you are considering and may give you feedback.

good luck with your Puppy search!


----------

